# Inquisitorial Crusader alternatives?



## KeelingOver (May 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm already using DE wytches as replacements for DCAs but I haven't found a suitable alternative for crusaders? Would anyone be able to recommend something? 

I quite like the standard two but used in larger numbers, they'll get a bit repetitive.

Thanks.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a couple of crusaders kitbashed out of a DA veteran upgrade (the robed marines), with one of their storm shields and a power sword. Though now I'd probably switch out a Black Templar power axe with the rules changes, I haven't used my Crusaders in a while. True the stats don't match much, but they seem suitably bodyguard'ish.


----------



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

I turned to WFB to find both my DCAs and Crusaders. HE shadow warriors for the DCA and modified Warriors of Chaos' Chaos Warriors for the crusaders. Remove the horns, swap out the shield, custom axe, add small Inquisition bits too taste. They keep the GK knight flavor but are distinctively different from GKPA.

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/Chaos-Warriors

---edit---
fixed a typo


----------



## KeelingOver (May 4, 2014)

Great suggestions - thanks!


----------



## Yvainwa (Oct 29, 2011)

A buddy of mine custom made his. Basically take a cadian legs, add FW hostile environment head and body with back pack, and a riot shield from anvil industries. 

He painted them all black with an inquisition symbol here and there. They looked pretty awesome.


----------

